# 2016 Shoalwater 19 Cat $35,995



## Chimanor79 (Aug 10, 2019)

The 19 Shoalwater Cat floats shallower and runs shallower than the 21 & 23 due to less deadrise in the bow and lighter weight. The boat rides excellent in extremely shallow waters and runs well in the moderate chop due to the tunnel hull design.
The 6" draft will allow you to get shallower than most flats boats that are much smaller. Lower gunwales than the 21 & 23 make the 19 Cat an excellent boat for fishermen that like to travel to a destination, then get out and wade.
The efficient catamaran design allows the boat to run well with a 90 to a 130hp outboard.
It has the capacity to carry 5 people and comfortably fishes 3-6 people with the large front casting platform and rear deck. A choice of 2 different consoles is standard or you can opt for a raised console allowing for extra storage or an in-deck fuel cell. 

This Yamaha 115 SHO has 200 hours.

Call or text John @630.688.5990 For more info!


----------

